# EQ Pedals.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been debating the purchase of one.

It just seems to make sense, but I don't hear about them much. 

Do they feel like an extension of your amp's EQ? Does it make everything more versatile?

My main interest is where or not it can cut out low end muddiness as well as tighten it.

Lastly, what are the best ones? I've always liked the newer MXR pedals. That 10-band EQ is pretty cheap used, but are there better ones out there. I know Empress has one as well.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Hard to beat BOss eq pedal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might interest you:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...-ParaEQ-or-MXR-10band-EQ&highlight=parametric

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a Source Audio Programmable EQ on my pedalboard to shape my dirt sounds to specific guitars. You can store up to 4 presets and I have mine tailored for when I use single coils, humbuckers, P90's and my Jazzmaster. I feel like it's my secret weapon. In a pinch, you can also use an EQ pedal as a boost pedal too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> Hard to beat BOss eq pedal.


I have considered them, but would have to get the monte allum mod done to it - they're noisy buggers.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> This might interest you:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...-ParaEQ-or-MXR-10band-EQ&highlight=parametric
> 
> ...


Good info there. I didn't even realize there was a "parametric vs. graphic" debate to consider. Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



TWRC said:


> I use a Source Audio Programmable EQ on my pedalboard to shape my dirt sounds to specific guitars. You can store up to 4 presets and I have mine tailored for when I use single coils, humbuckers, P90's and my Jazzmaster. I feel like it's my secret weapon. In a pinch, you can also use an EQ pedal as a boost pedal too.


Thanks. I was _totally_ thinking that it would be great if you could store presets - it makes total sense. I was more thinking a preset for when certain pedals are engaged, gain cranked, low gain, etc. I'll have to take a look at this.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have one of these that I don't use anymore...http://wmdevices.com/utility.php

It has three different bands, each tweakable three ways.
You can give it a whirl if you'd like.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I've had the Empress ParaEQ for, wow, like 5 years now probably, which for my board is basically a lifetime.
I can't say enough good things about it, but instead I'll only say I highly recommend it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had a few different EQs in the past, but never could convince myself that the pedalboard real estate was worth it.

Recently, I've been using a Source Audio Soundblox Classic Distortion Pro for all my OD/Dist/Fuzz sounds and it has an onboard 7-band EQ. I've been using the EQ to shape the tone of my dirt sounds a lot more than I have in the past.

The EQ I got the most use out of previously was an MXR 10-band, but it definitely added a little bit of noise when engaged.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

If you're leaning toward a parametric, I have an old Boss Mini Rack ('87ish) that may suit your needs.
I only had one guitar at the time. I did some recording on a Fostex 4-track and I wanted different
guitar sounds. This definitely gets you there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I know some Mesa users put a graph in their effects loop, similar to what's in the mark and express II series. Mesa EQ has as much or more effect on the distortion quality than the actual bass or treble boosting/cutting (at the least its a compromise). The EQ, between pre and power amps, allows more actual tone shaping. 

I tried a cheap graph in the loop of my LSS and it was too noisy to be useful. I'm tempted to get a better graph and try it, especially since it would also be useful in the loop of my PS.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been saying for years now (hell, you can look it up) that the optimal guitar EQ pedal has 6 knobs:
Baxandall-type bass shelving (just like your stereo)
two bands of semiparametric (cut/boost, sweepable center-frequency)
a 2-pole sweepable lowpass (for controlling the top end)

True 3-control parametrics are really for room-tuning, and can get a bit complicated guitar use. But semi-parametric is fine. The number of bands on a graphic is really only needed because the bands are not tunable and the maker has no frigging idea what bands are important to you, so they throw them all at you.

What I describe gives pretty much all a player needs to "revoice" their tone. One of these days I have to sit down, spend some time, and design what I described, because nobody out there makes it. Maybe I can prod RG Keen into whipping it up for Truetone. They don't have any EQ pedals on the market...yet.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> One of these days I have to sit down, spend some time, and design what I described, because nobody out there makes it. Maybe I can prod RG Keen into whipping it up for Truetone. They don't have any EQ pedals on the market...yet.


Could you please do that by Christmas (2015) so that I can ask both Santa Claus and Mrs. Greco for that pedal. Hopefully, one of them will come through with my request.

BTW...I do remember you writing about this on many occasions in the past.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I have one of these that I don't use anymore...http://wmdevices.com/utility.php
> 
> It has three different bands, each tweakable three ways.
> You can give it a whirl if you'd like.


What's the price on those? They say they're pretty cheap.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> If you're leaning toward a parametric, I have an old Boss Mini Rack ('87ish) that may suit your needs.
> I only had one guitar at the time. I did some recording on a Fostex 4-track and I wanted different
> guitar sounds. This definitely gets you there.


Thanks Larry, I'll keep you posted. Ideally, I want to keep it tiny (if I decide it's a good idea for me - I will have to go over a couple of things with David Friedman - it's all bout the muddiness).

- - - Updated - - -



High/Deaf said:


> I know some Mesa users put a graph in their effects loop, similar to what's in the mark and express II series. Mesa EQ has as much or more effect on the distortion quality than the actual bass or treble boosting/cutting (at the least its a compromise). The EQ, between pre and power amps, allows more actual tone shaping.
> 
> I tried a cheap graph in the loop of my LSS and it was too noisy to be useful. I'm tempted to get a better graph and try it, especially since it would also be useful in the loop of my PS.


I will try it in both spaces to see which is better suited for my taste now that I know there's a difference - thanks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I've been saying for years now (hell, you can look it up) that the optimal guitar EQ pedal has 6 knobs:
> Baxandall-type bass shelving (just like your stereo)
> two bands of semiparametric (cut/boost, sweepable center-frequency)
> a 2-pole sweepable lowpass (for controlling the top end)
> ...


Would something like this assist with tightening the low end and clearing muddiness when an amplifier's preamp is cranked? Is there anything on the market that you can think of? Can you make one, if I need one? Do you feel like I'm interrogating you?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got it off of Scott a few years ago...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/wmd-utility-parametric-eq

I also have a Dr Scientist Cleanness, v1 & v2.
The v2 is on the board right now, the only difference between the two is that the new version has a mix knob.
That is a pretty powerful pedal with many uses.

You could give either, or both a try.
Give me a shout if you'd like to give them a try Chuck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Can you make one, if I need one?


Hey buddy!...get in line or ask Santa (or both).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I got it off of Scott a few years ago...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/wmd-utility-parametric-eq
> 
> I also have a Dr Scientist Cleanness, v1 & v2.
> The v2 is on the board right now, the only difference between the two is that the new version has a mix knob.
> ...


Thanks Jock, I'll definitely keep you posted. 

Ha - thanks for that link. Have you seen that frankenstein pedal? Pretty funny.

- - - Updated - - -



sulphur said:


> I got it off of Scott a few years ago...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/wmd-utility-parametric-eq
> 
> I also have a Dr Scientist Cleanness, v1 & v2.
> The v2 is on the board right now, the only difference between the two is that the new version has a mix knob.
> ...


Thanks Jock, I'll definitely keep you posted. 

Ha - thanks for that link. Have you seen that frankenstein pedal? Pretty funny.

- - - Updated - - -



greco said:


> Hey buddy!...get in line or ask Santa (or both).


Ok, ok...

I'm not sure I need one, but I see that you called dibs


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Would something like this assist with tightening the low end and clearing muddiness when an amplifier's preamp is cranked? Is there anything on the market that you can think of? Can you make one, if I need one? Do you feel like I'm interrogating you?


I'll answer your questions in order:
1) Technically, and theoretically, yes. Tunable cut/boost would allow one to give the overall bass a boost, via the Baxandall shelving bass control, but zero in on the part you don't want and cut it back. Alternatively, a boomy, woofy, bass could be cut back with the shelving control, and you dial in the part of the low end where you just need to nudge it a bit, and give it some boost. 

Do not underestimate the value of a tunable 2-pole lowpass, either. Let's say it is tunable from 2khz to 16khz. With a 2-pole (12db/octave) slope, one can probably mimic a variety of cabs (many speakers will have a treble rolloff of a similar slope, somewhere in the 5-6khz zone), especially when one factors in the two tunable cut/boost controls that will let you set resonant peaks and dips. The lowpass is also helpful for dialing in optimal input signals for pushing an amp's front end. Indeed, in conversation with Bill Finnegan, he told me that the Treble control on the Klon Centaur is really primarily for cutting treble when pushing an amp.

2) Is there anything on the market? Not that I can think of. The Empress Parametric comes within commuting distance, but is probably more complicated.

3) If I could make you one, I could make one for myself, and I would have had a Youtube video up by now. But I don't.

4) Yes, but as shots on goal go, easy to make a glove save.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Cleanness is awesome!




sulphur said:


> I got it off of Scott a few years ago...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/wmd-utility-parametric-eq
> 
> I also have a Dr Scientist Cleanness, v1 & v2.
> The v2 is on the board right now, the only difference between the two is that the new version has a mix knob.
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I use one for a different purpose. I play at low volume in an apartment. The mids and lows tend to thin out. I use an inexpensive Danelectro Fish & Chips 7 band to add some fullness to round out the clean sound. I have it on all the time. Does the same when I use a dirt pedal too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mark, I too would like something like that. A pair of parametrics and a tunable low pass in pedal form would be quite useful. Kickstarted campaign, anyone?

I have a Diamond Boost-EQ that has an interesting EQ section. Basically an adjustable mid control with the ability to pivot a flat graph line (boost lows and cut highs or boost highs and cut lows) around it. Not the most intuitive and it is quite limiting, but it is interesting and can lead to places I didn't know I wanted to go (especially with only two knobs). It forces me out of the classic 'boost the lows and/or highs and cut the mids' mindset.



davetcan said:


> Cleanness is awesome!


And next to Godness, I hear.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had an mxr 10 band on my board for about a decade. Depending on which rig I'm using its either a boost to slam my orange's input while tweaking the 'hair', or to tune the lows in the loop of my engl pre. That being said, it is noisy depending on the power supply(s)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If your preamp is cranked and its muddy... You're probably running too much gain...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm not in a position to find the link for you but there is an edition of "That Pedal Show" on YouTube that directly addresses your question. Excellent episode if you can find it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Unfortunately I'm not in a position to find the link for you but there is an edition of "That Pedal Show" on YouTube that directly addresses your question. Excellent episode if you can find it.


Found it. I'll watch it soon - thanks. 

1/2 hour long episode...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> If your preamp is cranked and its muddy... You're probably running too much gain...


I want something that will tighten up and un-muddy when the gain is jacked. I figure that if it can do that, it'll deal with everythign up to that point as well.

The bass - even at lower levels of gain, seems a bit 'boomy' to me. It's almost as if it's separate from the guitar's sound. I'mnot sure that makes much sense, but that's the only way to describe it.

The Moratto amp I play has two bass controls - regular and sub. It is extremely nice and it's a quality I'd like in every amp.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've got an MXR 5 band EQ that I tried out in my Blackstar Studio 20 loop. Absolutely noiseless and really provides a good boost and good clarity on the dirty channel. I'm still in the process of trying the amp out though, so I've only used it occasionally so far. I don't know anything too technical about effects, but I'm a typical tone hound and it will be connected permanently in the near future. Good luck in the quest.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the MXR 6 band EQ is a good choice it's analog. I am not one for the digital Boss Eq sound. I have a vintage Mxr eq from the eighties works great. But will replace with a new MXR 6 band due that it has a switch. I have heard that some like the MXR 6 band over the 10 band eq.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I used Boss EQ pedals for years. The bass model worked well for acoustic guitar as well, the centres of each band seemed better suited. The electric model did as advertised. Too noisy for studio use, but more than adequate for the stage. Their side benefit was they worked beautifully as simple boost pedals too. Not entirely co-incidental that I still use the EQ and preamp sections of the Boss ME-80 that I use now.

I often wish I still had those old pedals around.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I want something that will tighten up and un-muddy when the gain is jacked. I figure that if it can do that, it'll deal with everythign up to that point as well.
> 
> The bass - even at lower levels of gain, seems a bit 'boomy' to me. It's almost as if it's separate from the guitar's sound. I'mnot sure that makes much sense, but that's the only way to describe it.
> 
> The Moratto amp I play has two bass controls - regular and sub. It is extremely nice and it's a quality I'd like in every amp.


Late on my response, sorry about that!

1. Unless you have "dry" gain (look up VHT amps), it will always get more muddy when you crank the gain. This is exactly why the metal community I'm part of tells newcomers to back off the gain as much as possible if they want any clarity to their playing. Of course there are other factors.

2. Peavey has been doing it for years - the "resonance" knob on most of their amps curtails the low mids and general boominess of the amp. Especially useful on the 5150's and JSX, I am really glad they put it in! My Peters head had a similar control which really allowed me to have a tight snap or massive "bloom" to my tone. I use palm-mutes to judge how boomy a rig or setting sounds. This is also why people use tubescreamer circuits to "boost" their Mesa Rectos. 

While cranking the gain can be fun, I think it should be something practiced every now and again, not as a norm. You have some really nice stuff, it'd be a shame to muffle it!


----------

